# Resume from Suspend



## meaw229a (Sep 5, 2021)

I have a question about waking my system up after suspend.

I have suspend/resume working fine but I only can wake it
up by pushing the power button. This works perfectly fine.

Is there any way to wake the system up from a usb keyboard.
Means pushing a button on the keyboard instead of using the
power button for wake up?

The computer is a Dell Optiplex 7060 (2018) with Intel graphics.

I searched the net for an answer but only came across general
suspend/resume issues, but nothing about the fine tuning.

Does someone can point me in the right direction?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2021)

meaw229a said:


> Is there any way to wake the system up from a usb keyboard.
> Means pushing a button on the keyboard instead of using the
> power button for wake up?


Check your BIOS/UEFI settings.


----------



## jeremypass96 (Sep 27, 2021)

I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2021)

Think about it. When the system is suspended _nothing_ is running, how is the OS supposed to handle this situation if there's no (OS) code running on the CPU? Waking up the system from a keyboard press is a _hardware_ feature. The hardware has to wake up first, then some code from the OS can start running on the CPU again.


----------

